# MAC - Nudes and Shapers Swatches



## Jacq-i (Sep 11, 2007)

Pale NC27 Lip Eraser next to Fushia Fix Tinted Lip Conditioner.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 15, 2007)

HI! here is a pic of BONE BEIGE & EMPHAZISE- enyoj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s...sep2007129.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s...sep2007128.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s...sep2007127.jpg


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 17, 2007)

My natural lips vs. Pale NC27 Lip Eraser


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 21, 2007)

From left to right:





Dim and Pale Lip Erasers









Lightsweep, Soft Focus, Warm Light, Shadester, Definitive, Shadowy on bottom




My lips




My Lips with Pale Lip Eraser


----------

